# Withdraw after signing job offer letter



## yang777 (Nov 17, 2018)

I recently signed a job offer letter from a company in Luxemburg however my personal situation was totally change. Is it possible for me to withdraw from offer letter without legal consequences (pay compensation)

Any help would be greatly appreciated
Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Assuming that your job was subject to a probation period, it should be possible to withdraw/resign before you actually start work without penalty.


----------



## yang777 (Nov 17, 2018)

Yes, it was subject to a probation period (6 months)
Thank you for help.


----------

